# Time Period between clutches



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I looked through the threads and didn't really find anything. 

But how long do you guys recommend between clutches? I know only twice a year is best so im wondering when they can have their second.

The last clutch for Leo and Gemini was 7 eggs and 2 hatched with them being hatched on April 10th and 11th. After we took the nestbox out she laid about 8 more off the perch that broke for a few weeks.

Do you think they would be ok to have another clutch now without her being stressed out?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Most pairs will double-clutch. They will begin laying a second clutch of eggs while their other babies are still in the nest. It is only recommended for tiels to have 2-3 clutches per year..so if your birds double-clutch like most then a year (or 10 months) between is appropriate. But if they only lay one clutch at a time then every 6 months seems appropriate to me so that you won't exceed their limit and they'll have plenty of time to rest in between.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Really what you could have done was leave the box after the first clutch and had the second (which is all reality is what she did, she laid her whole second clutch.) Its not the egg laying that's the problem so much as feeding the babies takes a lot out of the parents so that's why 2 to 3 clutches is the recommendation. So in all reality, since they've only raised one clutch so far you can let them go ahead and have another.


----------

